# Online copy of NEC code/Understanding NEC



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Two Questions For you guys/Girls.

1) Is there a website online PDF copy of the NEC code? (No year Prefrence)

2) Do you guys recomend a book/ Video Series that explains diffrent part of the NEC Code? (under $300)





-Cody


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

(1) I think you have to buy a cd-rom for the computer code

(2) Try some of these books or dvd's cd's any where from $30 to $2000.
http://www.mikeholt.com/productcategorylist.php?id=33&from=Products&title=NEC&year=2008


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Buck Parrish said:


> (1) I think you have to buy a cd-rom for the computer code
> 
> (2) Try some of these books or dvd's cd's any where from $30 to $2000.
> http://www.mikeholt.com/productcategorylist.php?id=33&from=Products&title=NEC&year=2008


 

Thanks, I will Check it out


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

yes you can view them at the nfpa website.

www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp

You need to create an account to sign in. It's free


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

why not just buy the book 100 bucks and an uglies ref book 10 bucks, since you are willing to pay 300 or less. codes change every three years and there have been alot of changes this year, especially for residential. might as well buy the books


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Cody,

Have you ever illegally downloaded a music or video file?


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

:stupid: i bought a paper version but who wants to flip when you can click


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

vinster888 said:


> :stupid: i bought a paper version but who wants to flip when you can click


I do,, and like some have suggested, put a copy in the bathroom to read. You aren't going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Please refrain from pasting illegal sites to copy the nec.... We can only say that ever site is not appropriate if it gives a free download.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Please refrain from pasting illegal sites to copy the nec.... We can only say that ever site is not appropriate if it gives a free download.


 did you say FREE/:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> Two Questions For you guys/Girls.
> 
> 1) Is there a website online PDF copy of the NEC code? (No year Prefrence)
> 
> ...


If you have an iphone, I would recommend the 2008 NEC app. For $10, you can't really beat it. It is searchable and very user friendly.

Wow. I just noticed this is a zombie thread. Raised from thedead after 4 years.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

I brought app for my iPad , $12. 2011 code works good.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Free copy of the NEC?

You can find it, if you look!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thought we were supposed to help each other here, in between bitch and comedy sessions:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

guschash said:


> I brought app for my iPad , $12. 2011 code works good.


$12 great deal...$30 is the best I can find.


----------



## mikey137 (Apr 30, 2013)

http://archive.org/stream/gov.law.nfpa.nec.2011/nfpa.nec.2011#page/n9/mode/2up

Who the heck still used Iphones... lol


----------

